# Leichtes Lan-Party taugliches Notebook mit langer Akkulaufzeit



## MilesEdgeworth (28. April 2010)

Hey ich bin auf der Suche nach einem leichten Lan-Party-tauglichem Notebook mit langer Akkulaufzeit. ^^ Der Preis sollte unter 800€ liegen. Hab mich schonmal umgesehen und gedacht wie wärs damit?:
Notebooks Acer Aspire Timeline X 3820TG-334G50n

Was meint ihr reicht das für Spiele wie HAWX (CS geht ja sicher^^) oder GRID?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. April 2010)

Da ist dieses hier deutlich besser:
http://www.0815.eu//Default.aspx?tabID=92&mdsUCID=4&crs=1&artikelID=AA10576
Vorallem wegen der Grafikkarte...

Hier noch ein anderer Vorschlag mit Quadcore:
Acer Aspire 5553G-N934G64Mn 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Aber für Hawx und Grid dürfte auch dein Vorschlag genügen , musst dich dann evtl mit niedrigen Auflösungen und Details herumschlagen.
Allerdings bekommst du fürn gleichen Preis besseres.


----------



## 1821984 (28. April 2010)

Notebooks MSI GE600-i3343W7P

Dieses welches ist auch nicht schlecht. Es kommt aber hauptsächlich auf die grafik an. Gerade bei LANs werden ja mehr Shooter gespielt. Für ein Anno oder so sollte der Prozi aber auch reichen.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (28. April 2010)

ok cool danke für die schnellen Antworten! 
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es schon notebooks mit phenoms gibt ^^
mal sehen, das Gewicht sollte halt auch möglichst gering sein


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2010)

Quadcore ist für die Grafikkarten, die man zu dem Preis bekommt, ehrlich gesagt - sorry - Schwachsinn.  Zu ner Nvidia 8800GT würde man ja auch nicht zu nem Quadcore raten, und die ist sogar nochmal 30-50% besser als die Grafikchips in den Notebooks für um die 800€. Wenn man zum gleichen Preis einen gleichguten Qaud bekommt, dann wäre das o.k - aber auf keinen Fall einen "kleinen" Quad statt eines starken Dualcores.

Die hier für 600-700€ sind alle ca. gleichstark, Umterschiede halt bei den anderen Features, vlt auch Service/Qualität, Auflösung - musst halt mal in die techn. Daten schauen:

Notebooks MSI GX623-T6647W7P
Notebooks TOSHIBA Satellite Pro L500-1T5
Notebooks Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Edira

Wobei das Samsung dabei das leichteste ist, und mit dem besten Akku.


Etwas teurer, aber auch besser, das Acer hier mit nem Core i5 und der 5650 als Graka, die ist etwas besser als die 4650: Notebooks Acer Travelmate 5740G-434G64Mn *Core i5* ähnlich das Sony, das auch schon genannt wurde, wobei bei Sony die graka oft etwas runtergetaktet ist: Notebooks Sony VAIO VPC-EB1S1E/WI

Die Frage ist, ob eines mit ner 4650 für 100€ weniger nicht auch reicht. Siehe die Benchmarks zB Dirt2 schaffen beide Grafikchips auf Mittel mit ca. 45 FPS, RD Grid schaffen beide mit der gleiche CPU (i7-720) auf HIGH mit 43FPS - mit einem T6400 schafft es die 4650 mit 38FPS. Auf Mittel zB wäre es also überhaupt kein Problem.


Hier kannst Du auch ein paar neuere Spiele mit den beiden Grakas vergleichen, aber Achtung: auf die FPS-Werte klicken, wenn Du sehen willst, welche CPU da mit im Spiel war!

4650 Notebookcheck: AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650
5650 Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650




Eines mit nur einer 4570 oder 5470 würde ich NICHT nehmen, da ist eine 4650 / 5650 schon gute 50% besser, teils auch mehr. zB GRID geht auf ner 4570 auf Mittel mit Ach und Krach knapp über 30FPS.


----------



## Iceananas (29. April 2010)

Das Kriterium "langer Akkulaufzeit" erfüllt im Moment auf dem Markt nur der Acer TimelineX. Den gibt es auch mit i5 und 5650 (Notebooks Acer Aspire Timeline X 3820TG-434G64n), liegt zwar etwas über dem Budget, aber wenn man sich die Komponenten anschaut, ist der Preis eigentlich unschlagbar. Wenn ich nicht schon einen 3810 hätte, würde ich den sofort kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2010)

Das ist zwar stark, aber da ist die Frage, ob 13,3Zoll nicht dann zu klein für ne LAN ist.

Das Samsung ist für die Größe jedenfalls auch mit nem gutem Akku bestückt.


Und ich hoffe, der Wunsch nach der Akkulaufzeit ist nicht für Spiele gedacht - da hat man nämlich schnell nicht mal 1/3 der theoretisch möglichen Maximalhaltbarkeit.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (29. April 2010)

Ok, danke nochmal.
Ja das TimelineX mit 5650 hab ich mir auch schon angesehen, is mir halt etwas zu teuer, aber mal sehen ich will eh noch bis Sommer warten ^^ 
Die 13.3 Zoll sind mir nicht zu klein, des reicht schon der Vorteil is halt es wiegt nur 1,6 oder 1,8 kg ^^

Ich werd mir auf jeden Fall mal alles genau ansehen 

PS: Nochmal zu dem mit nem Quad ^^ Ich hab jetzt auch NOCH (die 5770 Hawk is schon bestellt ) eine 4670 in Verbindung mit nem P2 also...........


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2010)

Also, mir wäre zum Zocken 13,3 schon was zu klein. Beim Spielen hab ich meinen 15,4er auf dem Schoß oder halt direkt vor mir stehen, aber nur 13,3 ? 

Und der Timeline wiegt ja nun auch nicht VIEL weniger. Ob nun 1,8kg oder 2,5kg wie der Samsung - das ist nicht mal ne Literflasche Wasser Unterschied im Rucksack... naja... ^^


----------



## macmini131 (29. April 2010)

Also wenn du den Laptop für nix anderes nutzt, würd ich keinen Laptop extra für ne Lan kaufen. Wollte mir auch mal nen Laptop wegen Lans zulegen aber 900 euro für 10 Lans im Jahr war mir dann doch zuviel.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (29. April 2010)

Is natürlich nicht nur für Lans, unterwegs mal etwas zocken, oder im Urlaub ^^ Es gibt viele Gründe


----------



## Iceananas (29. April 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, mir wäre zum Zocken 13,3 schon was zu klein. Beim Spielen hab ich meinen 15,4er auf dem Schoß oder halt direkt vor mir stehen, aber nur 13,3 ?
> 
> Und der Timeline wiegt ja nun auch nicht VIEL weniger. Ob nun 1,8kg oder 2,5kg wie der Samsung - das ist nicht mal ne Literflasche Wasser Unterschied im Rucksack... naja... ^^



Das ist ansichtssache, ich finde 13,3 Zoll für ein Spielchen zwischendurch im Ordnung, aber für lange LAN-Spiele sicherlich auch anstrengend. Für 1-2 Std ist es aber kein Problem. Oder es liegt daran dass du im Alter schlechte Augen kriegst Herb 

Scherz beiseite, ich finde die Ausstattung einfach bärenstark, Acer hat den bestimmt auch in 14" bzw. 15".


----------



## midnight (29. April 2010)

Ja, in 14" hats den auch, aber nur mit gleicher Auflösung. Ergo ist dann alles ein wenig größer, obs das nun bringt ist eine andere Frage.

so far


----------



## rebel4life (1. Mai 2010)

[Immer Aktuell] Orientierungshilfe Computerkauf & Notebooks - FAQ & Konfigurationen - gulli:board

Lesen und dann empfehlen...

Nen Acer zu empfehlen? Ich bitte die Poster, die das getan haben...


----------



## Bernie (2. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> [Immer Aktuell] Orientierungshilfe Computerkauf & Notebooks - FAQ & Konfigurationen - gulli:board
> 
> Lesen und dann empfehlen...
> 
> Nen Acer zu empfehlen? Ich bitte die Poster, die das getan haben...




das musste mir jetzt mal erklären? warum soll man kein acer empfahlen können? kenn mich jetzt nicht mit der Aspire serie aus aber die Extensa und Travelmate modelle sind doch wohl top

PS und was hat dein links mit notebooks zu tun?  

mfg bernie


----------



## rebel4life (2. Mai 2010)

Laptops, Notebooks und Netbooks

Ein Notebook muss grundlegend andere Kriterien erfüllen als ein Stand-PC. Anforderungen werden gestellt an Ergonomie, Verarbeitungsqualität, Langlebigkeit, Mobilität, Akkulaufzeit, Leistung und Aktualität der Hardware. Beim Notebookkauf gilt es, eine perfekte Balance zwischen den genannten Punkten zu finden. Dies umso mehr, da Notebooks per Design nicht aufrüstbar sind. Eine genaue Abstimmung aller Komponenten bezüglich ihrer Abwärme und der eng bemessenen Kühlungen von Notebooks erlauben schlichtweg keine Aufrüstung von Notebooks in den leistungsbestimmenden Komponenten Prozessor und Grafikkarte. Einzig Arbeitsspeicher und ggfs. Festplatte lassen sich austauschen.
Da Notebooks nicht aufrüstbar sind, muss die Wahl des Innenlebens so getroffen werden, dass das Notebook die eigenen Ansprüche möglichst lange erfüllen kann.

Im folgenden findet ihr Empfehlungen für jeden Anwendungsbereich und jeden Geldbeutel sowie generelle Tipps zum Notebookkauf.


Der Notebookkauf
Am Anfang muss für jeden die Frage stehen, was er genau mit dem Notebook machen möchte. Ob Outdoor-Begleiter, kleines mobiles Kommunikations-Zentrum, Business-Arbeitsgerät, Studiums-Hardware, Desktop-Ersatz, Multimedia- und Surf-Station für die Couch, oder mobile Spielestation. Außerdem muss sich jeder genau darüber im Klaren sein, wo und unter welchen Umständen das Notebook eingesetzt wird. Wird das Notebook draußen benutzt? Welche Akkulaufzeit muss es bereitstellen?
Und, am allerwichtigsten für den Geldbeutel, die Leistung und die Zukunftssicherheit: Wird überhaupt ein Notebook benötigt?
Pauschal kann man sagen, dass ein Notebook nur ca. halb so viel Leistung bietet wie ein gleich teurer Desktop-PC. Man sollte sich also überlegen, ob ein Desktop-PC nicht die bessere Wahl für einen ist; dies gilt besonders für Computerspieler.


Die Wahl des Herstellers
Weiß man, was man möchte, muss man sich noch entscheiden, von wem man es möchte. Besonders im Notebookbereich gibt es große qualitative Schwankungen. Empfehlenswerte Hersteller sind insbesondere solche, die auch im großen Stil Businesskunden beliefern. Man macht im allgemeinen mit folgenden Herstellern nichts falsch:

    * IBM/Lenovo
    * Toshiba
    * HP/Compaq
    * Dell
    * Sony


Bei allen anderen Herstellern gilt, dass die Qualität sehr durchwachsen ist. Besonders in der Budget-Klasse für unter 800€ liefern Asus, Acer, MSI, Samsung und Konsorten meist schlechte Qualität ab. Anders schaut es wieder unter 400€ aus, in der Subnotebook- und Netbookklasse. Bei Notebooks über 800€ ist es, auf Grund der stark schwankenden Qualität, somit wichtig, sich für jedes Modell, welches potentiell zum Kauf in Frage kommt, Tests und Reviews zu lesen, sollte es nicht von einem der genannten vertrauenswürdigen Hersteller sein, sondern eben von Acer und Co. Sehr gute Anlaufstellen für solche Tests sind Notebookcheck und Notebookjournal.


Die Wahl der Hardware
CPU: Auch wenn AMD im Moment im Desktop-Segment ganz klar vor Intel führt, hat Intel eben so klar im Notebook-Segment die Nase vor AMD. Von AMD-CPUs für Notebooks ist kategorisch abzuraten, da ihr Verhältnis von Leistung zu Stromverbrauch und Abwärme im Notebooksegment miserabel ist. Weiterhin bietet Intel mit seiner Mobilplattform Centrino viele Funktionen energiesparend und in einem runden Konzept, welches von jedem Betriebssystem und jeder Software unterstützt wird. AMD plant zwar, noch 2010 eine Konkurrenzplattform vorzustellen, aber was daraus wird, bleibt abzuwarten. Vorerst sind mit einer einzigen Ausnahme - dem Athlon Neo - die Finger von AMD bei Notebooks zu lassen. Die besten CPUs für Notebooks sind ganz klar Core i5, Core i3 und Core 2 Duo.
RAM: Windows 7, Office-Suiten, Virenscanner, Chatprogramme, Browser mit Flash... heutige Anwendungen sind speicherhungrig. 2 GB sollten für jedes Notebook eingeplant sein. Subnotebooks oder Netbooks benötigen dies meist nicht, aber bei Notebooks sollte auf mindestens 2 GB an Arbeitsspeicher geachtet werden.
Weitere Hardware ist konkret vom Einsatzgebiet abhängig.


Kaufempfehlungen

Office und Studium
Spoiler:
Die in dieser Kategorie genannten Notebooks erfüllen große Anforderungen an Ergonomie, Verarbeitungsqualität, Support seitens des Herstellers und Langlebigkeit. Sie sind geeignet für die Wiedergabe von Multimedia bis hin zu HD-Videos, aber komplett untauglich für Spiele im 3D-Modus. Wer ein mobiles Büro oder einen treuen Begleiter für das Studium haben will, an welchem er auch lange Freude hat, ist hier richtig. Ebenso taugen sie auch als kompakter Desktop-Ersatz, solange man nicht spielen möchte.

Folgend 16 Modelle für jeden Anspruch, von 425 bis 1000€:
Spoiler:

    * Lenovo IBM ThinkPad SL510, 425€ - das günstigste Notebook für den Office-Einsatz, welches was taugt. ACHTUNG: Ohne Betriebssystem
    * Toshiba Satellite Pro S300L-135, 460€ - interessant an den Toshiba Satellite Pro-Modellen sind u.a. verlängerte Garantie, spritz- und staubfestes Design, Bewegungssensoren in den Festplatten, die vor Datenverlust bei Sturz des Notebooks schützen, Remote-Deaktivierung des Notebooks bei Diebstahl und weitere
    * Toshiba Satellite Pro L500-1T3, 485€
    * Lenovo IBM ThinkPad SL510, 520€ - Windows Home Premium, sonst identisch zu Modell darunter
    * Lenovo IBM ThinkPad SL510, 545€ - Windows 7 Professional, sonst identisch zu Modell darüber
    * Toshiba Satellite Pro S500-116, 530€ - sehr hochwertiges Display und moderne i3-CPU, gut für Einsatz im Freien unter Sonneneinstrahlung geeignet oder an hellen Orten
    * Toshiba Satellite Pro L500-1T2, 550€
    * Lenovo IBM ThinkPad R500, 585€ - die R-Serie der ThinkPads von IBM/Lenovo ist die robuste Serie. Enorm hochwertige Materialien wurden verwendet und sie steht in direkter Erbfolge der Original-Thinkpads aus Zeiten, als IBM noch selber gefertigt hat. Wer einen soliden langjährigen Begleiter sucht, ist hier richtig. ACHTUNG: Ohne Betriebssystem
    * Lenovo IBM ThinkPad R500, 700€ - das selbe Modell wie das vorherige, nur mit Betriebssystem in Form von Windows 7
    * Toshiba Tecra A11-127, 700€ - sehr gutes Display, auch für Außeneinsatz und helle Orte geeignet, moderne i3-CPU
    * Toshiba Tecra A10-1HJ, 750€ - wieder ein sehr hochqualitatives Modell von Toshiba. Die Tecra-Serie bietet noch mehr Features als die Satellite Pro-Serie, u.a. eine Doppelgarantie. Sollte innerhalb der Garantiezeit ein Reperaturfall auftreten, übernimmt Toshiba nicht nur die Reparatur, sondern erstattet auch den Kaufpreis des Notebooks. Außerdem vPro und UMTS vorhanden.
    * HP ProBook 6540b, 770€ - moderne i3-CPU, gutes, hochauflösenden Display, 6 Stunden Laufzeit trotz starker Hardware
    * Toshiba Tecra A10-1GW, 800€
    * Hewlett Packard HP 6730b, 830€
    * Toshiba Tecra A10-1GV, 950€ - Der Kommunikationskünstler! Es beherrscht HSPA, UMTS, GPRS, EDGE und GSM. Der perfekte Begleiter als mobiles Office und Kommunikationszentrale; auch gut als Begleiter für Roadtrips/Work and Travel im Ausland, da hiermit alle Netze genutzt werden können. Wie gewohnt die hohen Qualitätsmerkmale und Features der Toshiba Tecra-Serie.
    * Lenovo IBM ThinkPad T500, 990€ - hochqualitativ und robust wie die R-Serie von Lenovo/IBM, aber dafür mit großer Hardwarekraft ausgestattet. UMTS-Modem an Bord.



Gaming
Spoiler:
Die Spielenotebooks. Hier ist nochmal besonders darauf hinzuweisen, dass ein Desktop-PC doppelt so viel Leistung für das selbe Geld bringt. Überlegt euch also gut, ob ihr wirklich ein Gaming-Notebook braucht. Bedenkt, dass sich diese Notebooks nicht aufrüsten lassen und erst die Modelle ab 700€ genug Leistung liefern, auch die aktuellsten Spiele flüssig darzustellen, wenn überhaupt. Da ihr bei einem Standrechner im allgemeinen für den selben Preis die doppelte Leistung bekommt wie beim Notebook, überlegt euch mehr als zwei Mal, ob ein Notebook zum Spielen nötig ist.

Über spieletaugliche Notebookgrafikkarten:
Spoiler:
Grafikkarten sind in Gamernotebooks in vielerlei Hinsicht die kritischste Komponente. Von ihr hängt bei den meisten Spielen die Leistung am stärksten ab. Sie frisst mehr Strom als die CPU und produziert mehr Abwärme. Daher sind Laptop-Grafikkarten generell schwachbrüstiger als Desktop-Grafikkarten, weil sonst im eng bemessenen Kühlkonzept der Notebooks für sie kein Platz wäre. Abgesehen davon, dass sie schwächer sind als ihre Desktop-Pendants, sind sie eben wegen des Kühlsystems nicht aufrüstbar. Da ihr bei einem Standrechner im allgemeinen für den selben Preis die doppelte Leistung bekommt wie beim Notebook, überlegt euch mehr als zwei Mal, ob ein Notebook zum Spielen nötig ist.

Zu den Grafikkarten selbst: Ganz klar führend in der Leistung ist gerade ATIs Radeon HD 5000-Serie. Sie liefert die meiste Leistung bei geringer Abwärme und Stromverbrauch. Komplett spieleuntauglich sind Intel-Grafikchips. Sie sind nur und ausschließlich für Office geeignet.
Nvidias aktuelle Grafikkarten hinken denen von ATI weit hinterher. Die GT300-Serie für Notebooks, wie z.B. die GT330M, sind nur umbenannten alte Karten, also keine neuen Produkte. Sie fressen viel Strom und liefern wenig Leistung, obwohl sie teurer sind. Somit kann es passieren, dass ein 100€ teureres Notebook schwächer ist als das günstigere, da im 100€ teureren die GT330M sitzt, während im günstigeren eine HD5650 werkelt. Dies ist z.B. bei den Sony Vaio-Serien E und F der Fall. Die F-Serie ist mindestens 100€ teurer, aber schwächer als die E-Serie.
ATIs HD 5000-Serie für Notebooks bringt auch ein paar Vorteile mit sich. Bis auf zwei Modelle, die HD5165 und die HD5145, beherrschen die Grafikkarten dieser Serie DX11, OpenCL und DirectCompute. Abgesehen davon, dass sie die stärksten am Markt sind, sind sie somit auch technisch die modernsten, bei geringem Stromverbrauch. Gute Gaming-Leistung kann erzielt werden mit den Modellen HD5165, HD5650 und HD5730. Die Leistungskrone sitzt, wie beim Desktop, bei der HD5870, welche z.B. im Asus G73JH zu finden ist.
Nvidias Grafikkarten lohnen sich v.a. für diejenigen, die CAD-Programme nutzen und Multimediabearbeitung betreiben, da dort CUDA-Beschleunigung nicht untypisch ist. Gamer hingegen fahren mit ATI momentan weitaus besser, aus den oben genannten Gründen.
Über Gaming-CPUs:
Spoiler:
Wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt, müsst ihr euch von AMD-CPUs fernhalten, auch wenn sie bei Desktops die stärkeren CPUs sind. AMD-CPUs sind schlicht nicht Notebook-tauglich.
Ebenso unempfehlenswert sind die neuen Core i7-CPUs für Notebooks, wenn man gescheit spielen möchte. Der Grundtakt der Core i7 ist weit niedriger als der der Core i3 und Core i5. Theoretisch kann sich der Core i7 durch Turbo Boost zwar übertakten - praktisch aber nur dann, wenn erfolgreich erkannt wurde, dass ein Spiel eher von zwei hochgetakteten statt 4 niedriggetakteten Kernen profitiert, und wenn noch Kühlreserven da sind. Beides ist in Gaming-Notebooks nur selten der Fall, auch wegen der starken Grafikkarte. Aktuelle Spiele profitieren noch weit mehr von zwei Kernen mit hohem Takt als von vier Kernen mit niedrigem Takt; die meisten Spiele unterstützen noch nicht mal vier Kerne. Daher ist die optimale CPU für Gamer der Core i5 und der Core i3. Ist eine starke Grafikkarte verbaut, lässt sich auch ein Core 2 Duo verkraften, wie z.B. im Toshiba-Modell für 1.000€.

Folgend 6 Modelle, welche alle spieletauglich sind:
Spoiler:

    * Toshiba Satellite Pro L500-1T5, 588€
    * Toshiba Satellite Pro L500-1T1, 700€
    * Toshiba Satellite L500-208, 700€ - Core i5-CPU mit hohem Takt und HD5165 als Grafikkarte, welche einer 4650 entspricht
    * Sony Vaio EP1S1E (weiß, schwarz), 800€ - enorme Spieleleistung durch Core i5 als CPU und HD5650 als Grafikkarte. Einziges Manko: Das Display ist recht dunkel und taugt auf keinen Fall für Einsatz im Freien oder unter Sonneneinstrahlung. Wer das Notebook nur drinnen benutzt und große 3D-Leistung will, soll hier zugreifen
    * Toshiba Satellite A500-14H, 1.000€
    * ASUS G73JH-TY042V, 1.400€



Netbooks
Spoiler:
Mobilgeräte bis maximal 12,1". Passen problemlos in jede Hand- und Schultasche und sind die Definition der Mobilität. Akkulaufzeiten zwischen 5 und 7,5 Stunden sind die Norm, dafür ist die Hardware sehr schwach. Spiele sind nahezu vollkommen unmöglich. Office-Arbeiten, Surfen und Multimedia sind aber ohne Probleme machbar, mit einer Ausnahme: hochauflösende Videos sowie Flash. Dies betrifft auch Youtube oder sonstige Filmchen im Internet gucken. Die Netbooks, die dies trotzdem können, haben entweder eine Athlon Neo-CPU oder einen Nvidia ION-Chipsatz; diese sind entsprechend gekennzeichnet. Intel ATom-CPUs schaffen Flash und HD-Videos alleine nicht. Wer also auch darauf wert legt, mit seinem Netbook HD-Filme schauen zu können oder bei Youtube oder sonst wo im Internet Filme zu schauen, muss sich ein Modell mit ION oder Athlon Neo zulegen.

Spoiler:

    * MSI Wind U100-1616W7S, 230€
    * Samsung N130-anyNet N270BN7, 235€
    * ASUS Eee PC 1005PE, 299€
    * HP Compaq Mini 311c-1010eg, 329€
    * Lenovo IdeaPad S12, 379€
    * ASUS Eee PC 1201T, 382€
    * HP 5101 Mini, 400€
    * HP Pavilion dv2-1050eg, 400€
    * Samsung N510-anyNet BN7BT, 419€
    * ASUS Eee PC 1201N, 444€
    * Lenovo IBM ThinkPad X100e, 440€ - weit stärker als Atom-basierte Netbooks, dafür auch nur 4 Stunden 20 Minuten Akkulaufzeit
    * Hewlett Packard HP 5102 Mini, 450€
    * Lenovo IBM ThinkPad X100e, 490€ - weit stärker als Atom-basierte Netbooks, dafür auch nur 4 Stunden 20 Minuten Akkulaufzeit - mit UMTS-Modul



Desktopersatz
Spoiler:
Für diejenigen, die keinen Rechner mit Bildschirm und Peripherie bei sich rumstehen haben wollen, aber dennoch eine große Arbeitsfläche mit 16" oder größer fordern. Für die, die viel auf Reisen sind und im Hotel trotzdem mal ein Spielchen spielen wollen, aber das Gerät nicht zwingend für Arbeit oder Uni auspacken müssen, da es dafür zu groß ist.

Spoiler:

    * Toshiba Satellite A500-13W, 596€
    * Toshiba Satellite A500-1GL, 699€
    * Sony Vaio VGN-FW54J, 850€
    * Sony Vaio VPC-F11M1E, 960€ - auch sehr gut für Multimediabearbeitung und CAD geeignet
    * Lenovo IBM ThinkPad T510i, 1170€ - nicht spieletauglich, dafür UMTS
    * Lenovo IBM ThinkPad T510, 1390€ - enorme Hardware-Power, besonders auch für CAD
    * Lenovo IBM ThinkPad W510, 1680€ - die Leistungsbombe schlechthin. CAD-tauglich, auf allerhöchstem Niveau, genau wie der Preis.



Subnotebooks (13 bis 14,1")
Spoiler:
Geräte, welche sich bezüglich Größe und Leistung zwischen Netbooks und Notebooks einordnen. Man kann bei Subnotebooks häufig normale Notebook-Prozessoren antreffen, sie haben also weit mehr Leistung als Netbooks, welche teilweise nicht mal für Flash-Videos ausreichen. Perfekt für diejenigen, denen ein Notebook noch zu groß ist, denen ein Netbook aber zu schwach ist.

Modellempfehlungen:
Spoiler:

    * Lenovo IdeaPad U450P, 570€
    * Toshiba Tecra M10-1KR, 580€ - stärkere CPU als das Lenovo IdeaPad U450P, schwächere Grafikkarte
    * Lenovo IBM ThinkPad SL410, 630€
    * Toshiba Satellite Pro T130-15C, 720€ - ein Kommunikationskünstler, welcher alle Netztypen beherrscht, die es gibt: UMTS/HSDPA/HUSPA/HSPA/GSM/GPRS/EDGE und WLAN nach b, g und n-Standard. Perfekt fürs Ausland oder als kleiner Begleiter bei einem Roadtrip/Work and Travel.
    * HP Pavilion dv3-2210eg, 720€ - enorm starke Hardware für diese Geräteklasse. Schönes Feature: Touchscreen!
    * Toshiba Tecra M10-1KZ, 750€
    * HP ProBook 6440b, 752€ - moderne i3-CPU, Firewire, Bluetooth und enorm lange Akkulaufzeit trotz starker Hardwarekomponenten. Sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
    * Lenovo IBM ThinkPad L412, 770€
    * Toshiba Satellite U500-12J, 777€
    * HP ProBook 6440b, 856€ - sehr starke Hardwarekomponenten, sehr hochauflösendes Display, 6 Stunden Akkulaufzeit
    * HP EliteBook 6930p, 1150 bis 1250€, je nach Konfiguration - höchstrobust gefertigt, sehr helles Display, lange Akkulaufzeit von 6 Stunden, UMTS konfigurierbar, ein perfekter Outdoor-Begleiter, hat es sogar den US-Militär-Robustheitstests für Feldeinsatz standgehalten. Mit Zusatzakku Laufzeit von fast 15 Stunden.
    * Lenovo IBM ThinkPad T410i, 1140€



Outdoor
Spoiler:


----------



## OpamitKruecke (2. Mai 2010)

Also die Acer sind P/L kaum zu überbieten und die machen auch wenig mucken.

Sry aber das Gulli-Board is wohl kaum die erste Anlaufstelle. 

Ich würde eher mal Notebookjournal.de anschauen^^


----------



## rebel4life (2. Mai 2010)

Wieso sollte es keine gute Anlaufstelle sein? 

Spricht da wohl das Ranking von 70 oder so bei Alexa dagegen?  Schau mal, auf welchem Platz PCGH sein Daseoin fristet.


----------



## Kaktus (3. Mai 2010)

Bei den Notebook Grafikarten kann man sich mal hieran orientieren. Nur zur Anmerkung, eine 5870 Mobile ist vergleichbar mit einer untertakteten 5770 im Desktop Segment.
Kurz, lasst euch blos nicht von der Namensgebung, egal ob ATI oder nVidia nicht ins Boxhohrn jagen. Die 285GTX Mobile ist im Grunde eine 9800GTX (ohne +). Bisschen lächerlich was die Hersteller hier treiben.


----------



## Iceananas (3. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es keine gute Anlaufstelle sein?
> 
> Spricht da wohl das Ranking von 70 oder so bei Alexa dagegen?  Schau mal, auf welchem Platz PCGH sein Daseoin fristet.



Hast du denn sämtliche dort aufgelistete Notebooks persönlich ausgiebig getestet oder wo nimmst du dir den Recht, Aussagenb anderer zu dezimieren nur weil es im Internet irgendwo irgendwie anders steht?


Ich habe ihn den Acer Timeline vorgeschlagen, weil ich selber an einem sitze und ich ihn sehr gut finde. Ich wüßte nicht, wieso ich mehr Geld für ein gleichwertiges Notebook ausgeben sollte.

Na klar bauen Lenovo und Sony etc. sehr gute Notebooks, die mir auch sehr gefallen, aber zeige mir bitte ein Lenovo oder Vaio mit Core i5 und 5650 (oder gleichwertig) mit 8 Stunden Akkulaufzeit sowie Gewicht unter 2 kg und maximale Höhe von unter einem Zoll.

Dies entsprechen aber mehr oder weniger den Wunsch des Threadstellers, und wenn es nun mal so ein Notebook auf dem Markt gibt, wieso nicht?

Acer ist schon längst besser, als ihr Ruf noch ist, ich durfte mich ja selbst davon überzeugen. Klar reicht das nicht an Vaio oder Thinkpad ran, aber der P/L ist dafür unschlagbar.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (12. Juli 2010)

Nach langer Zeit  , habe ich noch einige meiner Anforderungen bedacht. Das Gewicht ist mir inzwischen relativ egal  und 13" sind doch zu klein, nachdem ich das Acer TimelineX mit 13" mir im Laden angesehen habe. ^^ 15" wären meiner Meinung nach ideal. Die Preisklasse sollte möglichst gleich bleiben aber 50€ mehr wären auch nicht schlimm ^^
Akkulaufzeit ist eigentlich neben der Leistung immer noch der Hauptkritikpunkt.
Meine aktuelle Auswahl:

1. Notebooks Samsung R522-Aura P8700 Azura
Prozessor ist nicht mehr der neuste aber die Akkulaufzeit und Leistung sprechen für das NB

2. Notebooks Acer Travelmate Timeline X 8572TG-434G64
ODER:
Notebooks Acer Aspire 5820TG-5454G50Mnks
Sprengen jedoch beide leider mein gewünschtes Budget 

3. Notebooks Acer Travelmate 5740G *Core i5+ATI* 
Aber nur wenn ich einen guten Ersatzakku finde ^^

Würde mich über weiter Vorschläge freuen 

Thx im vorraus


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juli 2010)

Acer baut Müll.


----------



## Bernie (12. Juli 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Acer baut Müll.



kann ich so absolut nicht bestätigen.

was ich allerdings zugeben muss ist, dass die Aspire Modelle wirklich nicht so dolle sind.

Aber die Extensa und Travelmate Modelle sind echt nicht schlecht. 

mfg 

bernie


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2010)

Acer hat zu Unrecht nen schlechten Ruf, die bauen schon lange keinen "Müll" mehr, vor allem im Vergleich zu den anderen Herstellern, die für so einen Preis ähnliches bieten.


Das Samsung is gut, aber ne AMD 5650 wäre halt noch besser... is an sich schon recht teuer.. das Samsung R522 Satin hat im Grunde die gleiche Leistung wie das R522 Azura, hat wegen "nur" eines T6400 halt dann ein paar FPS weniger im Endeffekt, aber kostet daüfr auch nur 580€... 

Da würd ich dann lieber eines mit ner nvidia 330m nehmen, die ist ca. mit ner 4650 vergleichbar, zB

Samsung R580 Aura i3-330M Harris (NP-R580-JS02DE/SEG) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Samsung R580 Aura i5-520M 2.40GHz Hawk (NP-R580-JS03DE/SEG) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland "bis 4Std" Akku


Oder doch was mit ner 5650, die ist twas besser als ne 330m, ZB mit ner 5650und nem core i5: 5650 in Notebooks/13.1" bis 16.4" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland wenn du für eines von denen noch nen Ersatzakku bekommst, würde ich das dem Samsung vorziehen. zB vlt auch ein Toshiba?


oder hier ein Lenovo mit ner 5730, die ist etwas besser als eine 5650: Lenovo IdeaPad Y560, Core i5-450M 2.40GHz, 2048MB, 320GB, FreeDOS (M29B4GE/M29B8GE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland (ohne windows)




ps: ich hoffe, beim Akku geht es nicht um Gaming? Da haste nämlich DEUTLICH weniger Laufzeit als die "bis zu x Stunden" in den techn Daten...


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (13. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Acer hat zu Unrecht nen schlechten Ruf, die bauen schon lange keinen "Müll" mehr, vor allem im Vergleich zu den anderen Herstellern, die für so einen Preis ähnliches bieten.
> 
> 
> Das Samsung is gut, aber ne AMD 5650 wäre halt noch besser... is an sich schon recht teuer.. das Samsung R522 Satin hat im Grunde die gleiche Leistung wie das R522 Azura, hat wegen "nur" eines T6400 halt dann ein paar FPS weniger im Endeffekt, aber kostet daüfr auch nur 580€...
> ...



Ja beim Akku geht es ganz sicher nicht ums Gaming  Aber wenns erstmal weniger als 4h auch im Desktopbetrieb sind.... Das ist mir dann doch etwas zu wenig ^^
Danke für die Vorschläge ich bin weiterhin am überlegen... Ein NB-Kauf sollte eben gut bedacht sein  Erst recht wenn man noch Schüler ist


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2010)

Unter Office auch "sicher" mind 4Std Akku und eine auch nur ansatzweise brauchbare Grafikkarte bietet zur Zeit nur die Acer timelineserie, ansonsten kannst Du das vergessen. 

Selbst ohne gute Graka garantierte 4Std Akku sind schon extrem schwer zu bekommen, wenn es kein Netbook oder ein Notebook mit einer "Stromspar"-CPU a la SU2700 sein soll.


----------



## perforierer (11. August 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Acer baut Müll.



Sehr hilfreich.

Back tT:

Im Bereich bis 1000 Euro bei Notebooks muss man einfach Abstriche machen, was Verarbeitungsqualität und Display angeht. Es gibt in der Preisklasse beispielsweise keine richtig guten Displays. Völlig egal, ob Sony, Acer, Asus, werauchimmer.

Wenn Akkulaufzeit ne Rolle spielt, dann bieten sich natürlich Books mit switchable Grafik an. Nicht alle sind aber automatisch Stromsparer oder leise. Das von Maniac genannte Acer 5553G z.B. hat einen ständig laufenden Lüfter und nicht so dolle Akkulaufzeiten. 

Die neuen Timelines, ob als Aspire oder Travelmate, sind in der Preisklasse schon sehr ordentlich.

Alternativen wurden ja hier genannt, wobei an die Akkulaufzeit der Timeline-Serie wohl kaum ein Book rankommt derzeit (mit der Hardware-Bestückung).


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (23. September 2010)

Izwischen hat sich alles erledigt also Thread kann geclosed werden, bin jetzt "stolzer" Besitzer eines Aspire 7745G (die günstigste Version noch mit i5 430m) ...


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2010)

Und, ist der o.k ?


----------

